# ماستر فورمات 2004



## nagopc (29 يونيو 2006)

اخر اصدار و يستعمل في تحديد البنود في العقزد و عمل wbs
hesham samir

من غير باسسوورد طبعا لا اني مش عارف لزمتها ايه ... كل واحد يحط ملف مضغوط و باسسورد باسمة
ملف اكروبات
ملف اكسيل


----------



## Cost Engineer (3 يوليو 2006)

Thanks and regards
Gazak allah khairn


----------



## basel4380 (4 يوليو 2006)

Thanks For Your Effort
How Can We Get The Full Copy Of The Csi ?


----------



## shbasset (12 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير 
مشكور و ما قصرت


----------



## eng_eslam (12 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## ياسر العجيلي (21 أكتوبر 2009)

اؤيد الدعوة هذه

من غير باسسوورد طبعا لا اني مش عارف لزمتها ايه ... كل واحد يحط ملف مضغوط و باسسورد باسمة
ملف اكروبات
ملف اكسيل[/quote]
لانني سبق وحملت كتاب من الاستاذ محب الله ورسوله هو Teaching-you Project Management Skills وكان 3 اجزاء 175 ميكا ولكنه بعد الجهد لم يفتح ولم واعرف نظام تشغيله افيدونا يرحمكم الله:58:


----------



## وليدباسلامه (18 نوفمبر 2009)

كيف نحصل على نسخ من هذه النماذج في مجال المحطات الكهربائية التحويلية؟


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مشاركة متميزة جدا وهامة جدا فشكرا جدا جدا


----------



## فراس الحبال (14 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا جزيلا وبارك لك في وقتك وجهدك


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (14 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (16 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

